# Amare to GS rumor thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link


> Marc Stein: The Warriors' interest in Amare Stoudemire stretches back to February, when Phoenix first made Amare available. The Suns also like the idea of Golden State as a trading partner if they decide to go all the way with their Shaq-sized clearout and part with Amare, too.
> 
> However ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

If Kerr makes this trade happen, I will take back everything bad I have said about him.... strike that, I'll just forgive his incompetence for the past two years as part of the learning curve.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*



Hyperion said:


> If Kerr makes this trade happen, I will take back everything bad I have said about him.... strike that, I'll just forgive his incompetence for the past two years as part of the learning curve.


LOL! I said almost the same thing on another message board...

We need to trade Amare and the sooner the better...


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

I understand the knowledge around trading Amare Stoudemire. But my take on the situation is to make the guy happy. Amare is a top 10 talent in this league when he is healthy. As a Suns fan, I dont wanna rebuild.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

He wants 19-20M per yr extension. If they tact it on to his current deal, it comes out to about 128-133M. As much as I've been a fan of his, he's not worth that kind of money with his injury history, lack of defense, and rebounding. Otherwise they would do it. 

So much happened since I posted this article, it's almost not even relevant anymore. The hold up right now is is not just the mandatory wait of July 8th for Biedrins BYC, but the Warriors went back on their word and want to keep Curry. They originally didn't think he'd be there at 7 when agreed to it. 7th pick was really a consolation too. Suns really wanted Randolph before. As I do. I don't even want Curry really. 

So, it'll come down to GS giving into Curry or Randolph a part of it, if they want Amare.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> I understand the knowledge around trading Amare Stoudemire. But my take on the situation is to make the guy happy. Amare is a top 10 talent in this league when he is healthy. As a Suns fan, I dont wanna rebuild.


There is no choice in the matter...

We aren't giving Amare a max contract but there's going to be a taker out there somewhere that will make us better in the future...

I have this strange feeling that Amare will be involved in a three way trade...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

For those wondering an update. 

Latest rumor is, it'll be Biedrins, Wright, Az or Belinelli and a 2010 unprotected pick (GS is apparently getting their pick back from NJ) for Amare.

Kerr settling again. I hate this. Demand Anthony Randolph/Biedrins and whatever crap to make to work and move on, if not. Warriors need it more.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

I hope we don't do this trade anymore. Amare is willing to play for money, he hasn't caused any problems off the court nor in the locker room really, we don't NEED to trade him. This is especially true if the Hornets are interested in trading Chandler for Wallace. Heck, if Wallace can be rehabbed like Shaq and Hill were, keep him! The Suns only missed the playoffs by a couple of games and missed second place by 8 games. This isn't a time to panic. It's a time to find the missing two players that will put this team over the top. We need a shooter and another rebounder/shot blocker. That's about it. With the addition of Clark, our perimeter game has improved and hopefully the WNBA haircuts have improved (Amundson and Lopez)
If the trade isn't improving the Suns more than they're losing, the trade should be nixed. Kerr needs to send a message to the league that he's not a weak GM or else he'll never get a good offer again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*

nm


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Amare to GS a possibility (but complicated)*



Hyperion said:


> I hope we don't do this trade anymore. Amare is willing to play for money, he hasn't caused any problems off the court nor in the locker room really, we don't NEED to trade him. This is especially true if the Hornets are interested in trading Chandler for Wallace. Heck, if Wallace can be rehabbed like Shaq and Hill were, keep him! The Suns only missed the playoffs by a couple of games and missed second place by 8 games. This isn't a time to panic. It's a time to find the missing two players that will put this team over the top. We need a shooter and another rebounder/shot blocker. That's about it. With the addition of Clark, our perimeter game has improved and hopefully the WNBA haircuts have improved (Amundson and Lopez)
> If the trade isn't improving the Suns more than they're losing, the trade should be nixed. Kerr needs to send a message to the league that he's not a weak GM or else he'll never get a good offer again.


that is a quality post right there.


----------

